# Inland lakes in the Thumb



## automan4025 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Need some help finding some small inland lakes in the thumb with public access. I would like to take my son out this summer. I'm located near capac and there's nothing around other then the lapeer area. Can someone help me out. *

Sorry posted in the wrong forum


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Although I am not from the Thumb area I would start here:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/1,1607,7-153-10371_14793-31264--,00.html

Click on the county then the specif township for topographic maps.

Also, you can find some lake specific hydrographic maps on the DNR site as well.

Steelie


----------

